# wanting another baby after vasectomy



## HillbillyJohn (Jun 22, 2005)

Don't really know where this thread would go. I have three kids already. I always wanted more but after the last baby, DH decided to get a vasectomy. The baby is now 4 years old. What options are out there? Is a complete reversal the only way?
Thanks,


----------



## kel32brown (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HillbillyJohn* 
Don't really know where this thread would go. I have three kids already. I always wanted more but after the last baby, DH decided to get a vasectomy. The baby is now 4 years old. What options are out there? Is a complete reversal the only way?
Thanks,


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say it's probably the only way your husband would approve of.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I was going to suggest "donation"

did you have a say in his V?







: Burns my biscuits when men do this w/o talking to their spouse.


----------



## HillbillyJohn (Jun 22, 2005)

I wanted four kids he wanted 2, so when I got 3, I didn't approve or disapprove of the vasectomy. I left it up to him. He was thinking of extraction but we need to research more.

I am hopeful as it was his idea to try for the 4th. He brought it up out of nowhere.


----------

